# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Ziek zijn maar onzeker over de behandeling?

## Johke

Als er bij u een ernstige ziekte wordt vastgesteld, is er uiteraard eerst de angst voor wat komen gaat. Kan ik geholpen worden? Kan ik genezen? Vervolgens wordt u geconfronteerd met uw beperkte medische kennis. Heb ik de uitleg van de dokter wel goed begrepen? Leg ik mijn probleem en mijn lichaam in de juiste handen?

Wij vinden dat patiënten in dergelijke situaties recht hebben op zoveel mogelijk en gedetailleerde informatie. 
Dan kan een second opinion van grote hulp zijn. Met een onafhankelijke mening van een andere arts, zult u meer duidelijkheid krijgen over de eerste diagnose en over de voorgestelde behandeling. 

Het ligt wellicht niet voor de hand om zelf de arts te zoeken die u dat second opinion snel kan bieden. Om te beginnen is het voor een leek moeilijk om te weten bij welke dokter hij best ten rade kan gaan. Het zal evenmin makkelijk zijn om binnen een zeer korte termijn een afspraak te krijgen bij een gespecialiseerde arts. In een periode van grote ongerustheid over uw gezondheid, kunnen deze stappen echte obstakels worden. Als medisch dienstverlener kan Royal Doctors deze taken van u overnemen. Dankzij onze ervaring en ons wereldwijd netwerk zullen wij u snel en accuraat kunnen helpen. U hoeft enkel uw medisch dossier op te sturen en wij zorgen ervoor dat u binnen de 10 werkdagen een internationaal advies krijgt en indien gewenst een consultatie bij de specialist.

Royal Doctors maakt werk van uw gezondheid. meer info op onze site royaldoctors.nl

----------

